# WoT Codes in der aktuellen PCGH



## dl241199 (1. Juni 2014)

falls jemand den WoT Code in der aktuellen PCGH nicht braucht, bitte per PM an mich.
Vielen Dank schonmal.
lg dl241199


----------



## FkAh (2. Juni 2014)

Was gibts denn aktuell für einen Code in der PCGH?


----------



## DarkMo (2. Juni 2014)

hab heut nur c-bild spiele dingens da gesehn: 1000g und 7tage premium. aber 7ocken ausgeben nur dafür war mir zu doof. hätt ich das dingen so oder so geholt, super, aber so hätte ich nur das gefühl gehabt, ich bezahle die ganz direkt/bewusst ^^ nix da


----------



## FkAh (2. Juni 2014)

Oh cooöl. Nehm ich auch.


----------



## böhser onkel (2. Juni 2014)

Sagt mal... bei mir funktioniert der Button Freie EP umwandeln nicht...


Habt ihr auch solche Probleme?


----------



## longtom (2. Juni 2014)

nope funzt Tadellos .


----------



## uka (11. Juni 2014)

FkAh schrieb:


> Oh cooöl. Nehm ich auch.


Dem schließe ich mich gerne an .

EP umwandeln funktioniert


----------

